# Reemplazo del code ht12e y decode ht12d



## Palmas (Ago 25, 2009)

Saludos amigos foristas, he armado un circuito, gracias a la ayuda de todos ustedes, con los modulos TWS434  tx y rx. Logré hacerlo funcionar con el code y deco HT12E y D, respectivamente. Pero tengo el siguiente problema, que ya va a ser 2 meses que no puedo adiquir estos codes por que no llegan a las tiendas, entonces, quiero que por favor me indiquen si éstos se podrían reemplazar por un pic, (o algún otro reemplazo de estos codecs) por ejemplo el 16F84 y sobre todo, que me den algunas pautas del código que tendría que colocar en el pic. Muchas gracias y saludos desde Lima-Perú

Palmas.


----------



## diego_z (Sep 4, 2009)

Palmas dijo:


> Saludos amigos foristas, he armado un circuito, gracias a la ayuda de todos ustedes, con los modulos TWS434 tx y rx. Logré hacerlo funcionar con el code y deco HT12E y D, respectivamente. Pero tengo el siguiente problema, que ya va a ser 2 meses que no puedo adiquir estos codes por que no llegan a las tiendas, entonces, quiero que por favor me indiquen si éstos se podrían reemplazar por un pic, (o algún otro reemplazo de estos codecs) por ejemplo el 16F84 y sobre todo, que me den algunas pautas del código que tendría que colocar en el pic. Muchas gracias y saludos desde Lima-Perú
> 
> Palmas.


hola efectivamente , se puede , yo te recomiendo usar un 1f628 y comunicar por usart , es muy cencillo , si buscar tx y rx por usart ,


----------

